# Megs wheel brightener or similar..



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi guys, looking at this at the moment as heard a few good things about its capability, but just wondering is there any other options that are as good? 

It's on a good price online at the minute, iirc £25 so I'm tempted.

Any recommendations :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Soap and water for weekly or monthly washes :lol: 

I dont like using harsh chemicals if I dont have to.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I have bilberry diluted for maintenance wash, but in more looking for cars like my mates etc, who really don't care for cars.
Want something i can strip back to clean and seal the wheels, but I don't like smart wheels hence looking at others.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Personally speaking, there isn't anything that's as good value - it dilutes 10:1 and is still very very strong at that dilution.

It'll strip any protection if left too long - if it's sunny, then it'll be worse, and I wouldn't use it without a pressure washer to make sure it's all gone.

If you deal with dirty unprotected wheels all day long, it's perfect. 

For twice-weekly maintenance washes, I ended up using Megs Super Degreaser at 5:1 before I got the itch to try something else. Sonax Full Effect or Carpro Iron-X for a full detail. Now working through HDD Ferrous, Simoniz Ultracare, AG Alkalloy and a few others, but I'll probably end up going back to Megs SD and Sonax FE.

So, it all depends on your method, wheels, protection, patience and budget!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

dave-g said:


> I have bilberry diluted for maintenance wash, but in more looking for cars like my mates etc, who really don't care for cars.
> Want something i can strip back to clean and seal the wheels, but I don't like smart wheels hence looking at others.


Strip back and clean the wheels - perfect for that - you'll probably want a reactive cleaner as well. But a gallon of Megs WB will probably last you a couple of years. Split it 5 ways, and that's 2 gallons of RTU each.

Personally, my wheels have never been cleaner than after using Sonax Full Effect and then a steam cleaner. It's safe, and at 55 quid for 5L, it's cheaper than a respray on a single wheel.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Perfect thanks for that :thumb:
This is the thing, I'm not finding bilberry even as concentrate strong at all for some wheels, but on the flip side I don't really do that many to worry about a lot of expense!

Think I may order some and split with a mate at work, £12 each sorted.

I also have gtechniq fallout remover, which I get on well with so have that to aid me :lol:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool - it's proper old skool strong - don't dilute it less than 10:1 - simply not required - and personally, don't do more than one wheel at a time until you're used to how fast it dries etc. 

(or I'm just really slow at cleaning wheels)


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh definately, I only have one jack and am quite happy doing one wheel at a time, I don't rush :thumb::lol:


----------



## Luke Knott (Feb 25, 2015)

It's not something to be scared of just because it's 'acid based'.

it's designed to react with brake dust, not clearcoat (which is a form of plastic, just like the container it's kept in). :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I now remember why I stopped using it - if you inhale the mist when you're spraying you'll have breathing problems... so just be aware (and hold your breath)


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

At 4/1 it stings your hands too, I know this the hard way lol. 

Gonz.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm sure there is a use at 4:1 but I never found it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

If you look at Baker21 posts he used Megs WB all the time to great effect with newer yet unloved rims with great results.

As said,one at a time good rinse...result.

John Tht.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Megs WB is awesome stuff it made light work of my never cleaned alloys when all else failed. Not for frequent use unless you dilute it down.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I use it a lot it's great stuff


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

dave-g said:


> Hi guys, looking at this at the moment as heard a few good things about its capability, but just wondering is there any other options that are as good?
> 
> It's on a good price online at the minute, iirc £25 so I'm tempted.
> 
> Any recommendations :thumb:


Where have you seen it for 25 quid?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry bit late, euro carp arts online store/eBay store. Next day delivery :thumb:


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

As others have mentioned mostly use a bucket filled with warm water and car shampoo (turtle wax wash n wax reserved for this) unless the wheels are really dirty then brake out Valet Pro Bilberry which works great at 10-1 also smells great.
:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

tosh said:


> Where have you seen it for 25 quid?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


£22.76 
Eurocarparts with coupon saveme


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

sean ryan said:


> I use it a lot it's great stuff


I never use anything else now.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I have Megs WB and use it when I really need to, but this stuff scares me with its potential harmful health effects. Breathing in the vapor is terrible and I see posts of people using WB with no gloves too. Seems like you need an industrial chem suit. There is an awful lot of use of the word FATAL there.

Ingredient % by Wt
WATER 70 - 90%
AMMONIUM BIFLUORIDE 5 - 10%
SODIUM XYLENE SULFONATE 1 - 5%
ETHOXYLATED ALCOHOLS 0.5 - 1.5%
AMMONIUM FLUORIDE 0.1 - 0.5%

POTENTIAL HEALTH EFFECTS

Eye Contact:
Corrosive (Eye Burns): Signs/symptoms may include cloudy appearance of the cornea, chemical burns, severe pain, tearing,
ulcerations, significantly impaired vision or complete loss of vision.

Skin Contact:
Corrosive (Skin Burns): Signs/symptoms may include localized redness, swelling, itching, intense pain, blistering, ulceration, and
tissue destruction.
May be absorbed through skin and cause target organ effects.

Inhalation:
May be harmful if inhaled.
Respiratory Tract Irritation: Signs/symptoms may include cough, sneezing, nasal discharge, headache, hoarseness, and nose and
throat pain.

Respiratory Effects: 
Signs/symptoms may include cough, shortness of breath, chest tightness, wheezing, increased heart rate, bluish
colored skin (cyanosis), sputum production, changes in lung function tests, and/or respiratory failure.

May be absorbed following inhalation and cause target organ effects.

Ingestion:
May be harmful or fatal if swallowed.

Gastrointestinal Corrosion: Signs/symptoms may include severe mouth, throat and 
abdominal pain; nausea; vomiting; and diarrhea; blood in the feces and/or vomitus may also be seen.

May be absorbed following ingestion and cause target organ effects.

Target Organ Effects:
Cardiac Effects: Signs/symptoms may include irregular heartbeat (arrhythmia), changes in heart rate, damage to heart muscle, heart
attack, and may be fatal.

Prolonged or repeated exposure may cause:
Hard Tissue Effects: Signs/symptoms may include color changes in the teeth and nails; changes in development of bone,
teeth or nails; weakening of the bones; and/or hair loss.
Kidney/Bladder Effects: Signs/symptoms may include changes in urine production, abdominal or lower back pain,


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

DJBAILEY said:


> I have Megs WB and use it when I really need to, but this stuff scares me with its potential harmful health effects. Breathing in the vapor is terrible and I see posts of people using WB with no gloves too. Seems like you need an industrial chem suit. There is an awful lot of use of the word FATAL there.
> 
> Ingredient % by Wt
> WATER 70 - 90%
> ...


As with all strong chemicals common sense and safe precautions need to be taken

I'd definitely recommend gloves, and if there is a risk of splashback or inhalation, then eye protection, mask and longer gloves should be worn

Do all those and using it will be fine, it's all about minimising the risk

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## darreni (Nov 4, 2007)

Megs WB is a great product, but always wear gloves, mask & eye protection when spraying, in case of mist or splashback.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Always hold your breath while spraying!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Always wear protection....




Sent from my hospital bed after a valet session


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

tosh said:


> Always hold your breath while spraying!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And close eyes , sorted.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Exotica said:


> And close eyes , sorted.


I wear glasses so usually don't have that problem; just got to be careful of wind direction, animals, small children etc...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I used gloves as a definite, but likewise wear glasses and don't stand downwind :lol: :tumbleweed:


----------

